# Liming your pastures?



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how long horses should stay off of pasture after applying lime?


----------



## Software Horse (Apr 11, 2012)

I wait for at least one good rain, but I've always used very little lime and done my pastures in sections. I'll use it a bit heavier in areas that are growing moss and no grass.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, thanks! Our hay supplier came and did some of our fields this weekend. We are hoping for rain sometime between tonight and tomorrow.


----------

